# Is your Airbag fuse missing?



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Today I was looking at the fuse panel/box in my 2003 330i and I noticed that fuse number 11 which is labled for 'Airbag' and 'Side Airbag' is missing. I've never removed it so it must have been like that since the day I bought the car (purchased brand new). :dunno: I have both front and side airbags. 

Would some of you other 330i owners out there check your fuse box for the airbag fuse and tell me if it is missing? 

I can tell it's not a blank fuse slot becaue I can see the metal contact points where the fuse would go, but there are plenty of other empty slots so that may not be indicative of a problem.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

gfeiner said:


> Today I was looking at the fuse panel/box in my 2003 330i and I noticed that fuse number 11 which is labled for 'Airbag' and 'Side Airbag' is missing. I've never removed it so it must have been like that since the day I bought the car (purchased brand new). :dunno: I have both front and side airbags.
> 
> Would some of you other 330i owners out there check your fuse box for the airbag fuse and tell me if it is missing?
> 
> I can tell it's not a blank fuse slot becaue I can see the metal contact points where the fuse would go, but there are plenty of other empty slots so that may not be indicative of a problem.


Maybe it's the fuse for the REAR passenger airbags, which you DON'T have? :dunno:

The SRS airbag light would go off on the dash if the airbag fuse is ever missing when the airbag is installed.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

I guess it's ok then becaue the SRS light isn't on. True, I don't have rear side airbags, except for that curtain bag that extends the whole side of the cab. According to the table fuse 11 is for 'Airbag' and 'Side Airbag'. Strange. There are no other airbag fuses.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

You might contact the dealer and ask them - just to be on the safe side.


----------

